# Palomino lighter or darker in winter



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a palomino colt I just bough he is beautiful, hes fairly dark, with like a "sooty" color underneath, since I don't know what he looks like in the summer, do palominos get darker or lighter in the summer, and how bought with age? usually darker or lighter? or does it just vary


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

It's varies. Some are lighter some are darker. Since the horse his young his coat will change a few times
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Nutrition will also come into play. You can change the shade of the coat to some degree depending on their diet. No telling how dark or light the colt will be until he actually sheds and even then he will have some variation on color shade which is effected by his diet.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks of variation horse to horse. Mine are white with counter shading and a darker face and legs in the winter. Once they shed their coats are a bright light gold but darken with age.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Should say Lots of variation. Went to look for pics and missed edit window. This to this over 15 years. I couldn't find a good winter pic or let's say I did and then lost it. The foal coat color is typical of their winter body coat every year though. As I said they show countershading and darker face and legs each winter. First shed was the darkest and then their second shed they were really light gold.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

This is progressing to midway with a pic later that summer and then about 4 y.o. They aren't all the same horse. They are Father, son and grandson but each had the same progression.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My pally mare would sun fade over the summer to a pale almost white gold over the winter. When she shed out in spring she was the color of a newly minted gold coin. When showing she was kept in during the day and not out until after dark to protect her color.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

Love the pics! How do I add one? Sorry silly question, I'm new


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Use the paperclip on your reply box.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Use the paperclip on your reply box.


Did your dark pally stay that color?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yes. The winter coat is always white with darker cinnamon "shading" on the legs, underbelly, face and dorsal line. The first foal shed resulted in a dark coat but the second and third sheds were to a very light light coat - same color as winter coat. 4th and 5th sheds were the color shown on the younger horse (not baby) and every year darkened until the pic of the darkest and he still gets a white coat with shading in winter. There are three more all related that are at some point along the progression. They get progressively darker each year.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

My girl almost looks white right now... I am anxious to see what she looks like this summer (this will be my first summer with her) pervious owners showed me pictures and she is golden in some and dappled in others. Palominos seem to continue to change through out the year.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My friend's palomino is dishwater colored (dirty white) in the winter and beautiful, dappled gold in he summer. I LOVE his summer coat! But the winter coat is sort of "eh" and he is that color more months than he is gold. But man, for about 3-4 months he is the most beautiful dappled palomino. 

It's sort of like having a white (gray) horse. They are beautiful in the summer but attract all the mud in winter. :lol:


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

The pally at my barn is a pale muted yellow in the winter and a very bright, golden colour in the summer. You wouldn't pick him out of the herd too quickly this time of year but in the summer he pops right out at you. He had some dapples in the fall but those have since disappeared. Interesting coat progression.


----------

